# How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (and cut an extra coil off)



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*I know a lot of people have opinions on cut springs on vehicles other than Hondas. I respect that you have an opinion and are entitled to it. I did this as a test to see if the ride is tolerable. PLEASE DON'T RUIN THIS THREAD * 
Many of us are on steel suspension with 20 or 22 inch wheels. The fender gap is horrible. Stance is everything, but ride quality is a close second. I have had a set of H&R springs collecting dust for a year. I was hesitant to put them on b/c they didn't lower it enough. 
I am doing HPS air ride on my t rex this summer. So the other day I decided to sacrifice my H&R's for the cause. In this thread I will show you how to cut off a coil on your springs and the end result. 
*BEFORE PICS*
























The ball joint needs to be pressed out. I used a 2 jaw puller. After it pops you can remove the lower mount bolt and disconnect the end links for the sway bars. In the pics below you can see the puller, and if you look at the top of the pic, you will see the nuts that hold the assembly in up top. there are four of them. 15 mm i believe. remove them and you can pull the whole assembly out.
















I believe the nuts up top are 15 mm. the lower strut mount is 21 mm. The ball joint nut and sway bar end links are 18mm.
with the assembly in a spring compressor, you need to remove the nut holding the top plate on. *do not remove this without compressing the spring !!!*








I marked the spring 1 coil from the top.








And started cutting
















Spray painted the raw end to prevent rust








Here is the difference








Installed spring on strut. Tightened strut cap and put front assemblies back in.
*I was using a lift. VW says to tighten suspension compnents under load. So we put a block of wood on a jack, and jacked up the front suspensionunder the brake rotor before tightening the ball joint nut and sway bar end links. *
Now the back. In the pic below, you can see the two bolts to the right of the spring cup. There are two more on the other side of the spring. These suck. But with a few regular and wobbly extensions, they will come out. And a couple box end wrenches. 16mm. 








When these are loose disconnect the lower bolt holding the strut in. Put it in the spring compressor and remove the 4 bolts holding the upper mount on. Compress spring and remove top nut. Swap springs and put it all back together. 
*don't forget to pre load the rear suspension too !!!* 
And here is the money shot !!!

































*IMPRESSIONS*
It lowered it 3 inches total in the front, and about the same in the rear. In this pic, the tank is empty. Upon filling it up, the rear came down some more and was pretty level. Just a little rake.
It looks way better, but how does it drive?
The ride quality is decent. It rides like an mk3 on 17's with a cup kit. or an mk4 on 18's with a cup kit. On big bumps, like the bridges on the 405 freeway it is a little stiff. Instead of going boing! boing! boing! it now goes bink ! bink !
No more speed bumps at 20 mph. But overall I am happy with the look vs. ride. For the record I am 35 years old and a lot less tolerant of bad ride quality. 10 years ago I would have prefered it this stiff. or stiffer. 5 years from now, I will think it is too stiff. For now it is good.
It handles better, and looks hot.
I chose not to cut any material off of the bump stops. I didn't want to blow the factory struts. On big bumps. i can feel it hit them a little bit. 
In the end I would say this is a good alternative to going with the KW coilovers. With this mod you can get the three inches the coilovers give you. If i was doing it again, I would only cut 1/2 to 3/4 of a coil in the front. this would have given me 2.5-2.75 inch drop and a little smoother ride. 1/2 coil up front and 3/4 out back. 3/4 up front 1 out back. this would be perfect.
Of course I will still be doing the aftermarket air ride, but this will work for now. So far no regrets.

_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 12:42 PM 5-13-2008_

_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 3:04 PM 5-13-2008_


_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 11:57 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Are you going to sit on a pillow to save your spine? 
I had the supposedly smoother-riding Eibachs on and every bump shook the car--and me. Reminded me of my my Datsun 1600 in the "70's (about 1" of wheel travel) and my MG 1100 in the '60's (hydroelastic "suspension"). I finally had to sell the Datsun one because it kept bruising my tailbone. Shortened HR's would be jolting.The truck does look a lot nicer lowered and with the front the same level as the rear. Maybe I'm just an old fart.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (setinhi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setinhi* »_Are you going to sit on a pillow to save your spine? 
Maybe I'm just an old fart.









It really isn't that bad. I mean, it doesn't float anymore. But it also doesn't rattle the change it the ashtray or the dash like some cars do !!!.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

I will post more before and after pics later. With clean wheels !!!


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Could you have cut the factory coils?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (setinhi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setinhi* »_Could you have cut the factory coils?

Maybe. The problem with that is you can't return to stock,
This post was started after a few members complained that the lowering springs didn't lower it enough. I had an argument with a few people about cutting off an extra coil on the lowering springs. So i decided to try it and let people know how it worked out.


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Wow! what a great post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the detailed information and pics. Question: Did you have to remove the backseat and/or any rear interior panels to get to the rear springs? Could you describe that process and possibly provide pics if available? 
Thanks.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (08TREGGER)*

if you look at the pic right above the last pic, it shows the bolts. I was running out of time and missed a few pics on the rear. If you look under there you will see the four bolts up top connected to the round rubber bushing carrier. The bottom bolt is super easy.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Not my cup of tee, but looks like you did a pretty professional job....
Like the color matched wheels.
Linder


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_I will post more before and after pics later. With clean wheels !!!

Yes, please post more pics as soon as you can.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (08TREGGER)*

added some pics to the top


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Dude, that looks f'in awesome! Beats 3gs for coilovers and definitely looks much better than regular lowering springs! I will be doing this very soon. first I need to scoop up some 22's for mine and paint the plastic valences. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the post!


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

HOT!!!! now clean that rig up and post some more pics.
Great Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (EuroTra$H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTra$H* »_HOT!!!! now clean that rig up and post some more pics.
Great Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_ Beats 3gs for coilovers and definitely looks much better than regular lowering springs! 

It does, but I can tell you that I went from H&R springs to KW coilvers on our Touareg and it is amazing! Good write up and results with the cut springs though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (CALL6)*

Yeah, obviously coilovers are the first choice if you can afford them. But for the average guy that wants to lower their truck a little with out breaking the bank this is a great alternative. Coilovers definitely ride way nicer. I figured that out with my first Corrado. Any way more props for a dope Touareg. I get more and more jealous every time I look at it. 


_Modified by cstanley19 at 6:18 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

Have you had the car aligned since you did this?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Have you had the car aligned since you did this? 

Not yet. Plan on having it done next week. Shouldn't be a problem, as I didn't go any lower than the KW coilovers go. but right now from behind it looks like / \ . (not too bad though)


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_
It does, but I can tell you that I went from H&R springs to KW coilvers on our Touareg and it is amazing! Good write up and results with the cut springs though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any pics of your ride on KW's ? How low is it? I am wondering how well the KW's ride at the lowest height setting. They are still an option for me although the HPS system seems more versatile.
cstanley is right though. this is a great alternative to the 2600-3000 grand for coilovers. And the ride isn't bad at all, especially considering I didn't cut the bumpstops down at all.
Here is a picture of the Pepper with HPS air ride. Thanks to the vortex for keeping this thread from becoming a rolleyes fest !!! And thanks for the compliments !!!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

*Some new pics. *


----------



## jdog19VR6 (Apr 25, 2006)

that looks fricking sweet, but my wife would frown on the ride quality..................

looks great man
makes me wanna paint my valences


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (jdog19VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdog19VR6* »_makes me wanna paint my valences

Painted valences are a must. Changes the look the most.


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

nice rims ! What it is?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (bestvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestvw* »_What it is?









looks much better after the drop! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (bestvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestvw* »_nice rims ! What it is?

Motoforge ST 5. They are forged one piece wheels. discontinued I believe. Got them insanely cheap, and they only weigh 30 lbs each !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

happy t day


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (windsor96vr6)*

AHhh I have been looking for this thread for a while, I will be doing this hopefully this week. I'll post you all some pictures when I get it done!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (cstanley19)*

I originally had H&R and was happy with the height up front, but the back seemed a little higher. Never pursued cutting a coil. 
I eventually switched to Eibach for a little softer ride. 
Have yet to see a post with someone running the KW Coilovers. We had lots of discussion several years ago here, but for the price nobody took the plunge.
Your Touareg looks great. Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (themacnut)*

As a comparison, here is non-modified H&R springs with 22"s. Like your 1 coil down better. I do miss these wheels.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: How to: Install H&R springs on steel suspension Touareg (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_As a comparison, here is non-modified H&R springs with 22"s. Like your 1 coil down better. I do miss these wheels.









Looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

cool, but i'd like to make mine higher


----------



## MassTimesVelocity (Mar 13, 2009)

*Cutting pics missing?*

For some reason the photos that show how you cut the springs is not available. Do you have pics available for this critical procedure?


----------



## a.ly78s (Nov 18, 2013)

*Pictures*

The Pictures not showed i don't understand why???


----------

